# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  artcam pro chạy trên n Win 7 sao hay bị đứng máy quá các bác ơi

## viet tran

Hiện giờ em đang tập vẽ trên artcam mà sao máy cứ bị đứng ở phần reliFe tạo đường véc-tơ giống trong clinker anh Vũ Thành hướng dẫn.tới phần đó là bị đứng không biết máy em có yếu không nữa.Em đang xài win 7 cấu hình core i 5 ram 2.nhưng em xài máy PC cùi của Em. Won xp p4ram 512 chạy vô được hết. Chỉ tội ram yếu nên hơi chậm. Mong các bác giúp đỡ. Học laptop em tính cài win xp mà không được giờ win 7 hay win xp nó không cho cài luôn.phải đêm ra tiệm

----------


## writewin

máy PC trên xưởng anh dùng con E8600, ram 2G, vga ATI 4770, PSU ACbel 450W, chạy art cam ầm ầm, có khi em chọn sai verto có biện dạng đặc biệt hoặc độ phân giải của file quá lớn nên khi dựng hình hay bị treo lắm

anh chọn nhầm verto máy I7 ram 16G vga quarpro 1000 cũng treo ^^ để đó đi làm việc khác tí lên hết treo và xong hình thì mới biết chọn nhầm verto

----------


## viet tran

> máy PC trên xưởng anh dùng con E8600, ram 2G, vga ATI 4770, PSU ACbel 450W, chạy art cam ầm ầm, có khi em chọn sai verto có biện dạng đặc biệt hoặc độ phân giải của file quá lớn nên khi dựng hình hay bị treo lắm
> 
> anh chọn nhầm verto máy I7 ram 16G vga quarpro 1000 cũng treo ^^ để đó đi làm việc khác tí lên hết treo và xong hình thì mới biết chọn nhầm verto


Thì ra là vậy em tưởng máy em không tương thích chứ thánks bác Ww nha.hi

----------

